# Emirates/Dnata (pregnant)



## emi123456 (Nov 22, 2013)

I just received the offer letter from dnata via email for customer service position. But last week i came to know i'm two months pregnant! i wonder whether they will hire me??? and i'm in tense


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There is some good news and some not so good news.
First the good news - all being well you should have a bouncing baby boy or girl in around 7 months time.
Now the not so good news - employers do not want to hire people who are about to have a baby - for a number of fairly obvious reason - sickness, time off for scans, maternity leave, insurance etc. etc.
Medical tests are required for your visa - so you wont be able to hide the fact.

Best of luck!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## emi123456 (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks Steve ,
I won't hide the fact but I need to know that will they hire me after delivery?

Thnx


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

By law, you cannot be denied employment due to pregnancy.


----------



## nicegalmemi (Nov 17, 2013)

please don't be tensed while pregnant, There should be someone to replace you while you are on your maternity leave, Dnata is a very well established organization and am sure they have alternatives and solutions when it comes to your leave. 
Since you have this offer grab it and don't let your thoughts take it away, unless they say SORRY when can't accept you coz you are pregnant, they don't panic and hop into the airplane and try your luck. 
I believe your hubby will be accompanying you , so you got some support around you.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations; just make sure you tell the doctor during your visa medical test that you are pregnant so you can skip the Chest XRay


----------

